# Mapeo de memorias, decodificacion



## CcondLewi (May 18, 2009)

hola a todos
queria saber q es el mapeo de memorias en los pic y microprocesadores, que es el mapeo-decodificacion.
salu2


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2009)

El mapa de memoria es el indice de localidades que indican en que rangos de direccion se encuentra cada dispositivo y las funciones que contiene, por ejemplo en algunos PIC tienes la memoria de datos divididas en 4 paginas y cada pagina se subdivide en 2 secciones, la primera son registros de funcion especial, como los puertos, los convertidores AD, los timers, y sobretodo los registros que controlan el funcionamiento del micro, la segunda seccion es memoria RAM disponible para el usuario

Por ejemplo este es el mapa de memoria RAM de un PIC16F84.







Y este es el mapa de memoria ROM del mismo micro:






Puedes ver una descripcion mas detallada aqui:

http://usuarios.lycos.es/sfriswolker/pic/cinco/cincouno.htm


----------



## Imrithdil (Jun 5, 2009)

rescatando un poco el tema....

Tengo que hacer un mapa de memoria de un sistema digital, compuesto por RAM, ROM, unos periféricos, unos interruptores y unos leds. En el mapa de memoria he de incluir todos los elementos? o únicamente la memoria?

Un saludo


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 5, 2009)

Si los interruptores y los leds van directamente conectados al bus de datos de tu sistema, los debes incluir por que el micro los accesa usando una direccion especifica, si van por medio de un controlador de perifericos usualmente no los incluyes en el mapa general, colocas un rango de direcciones para indicar que en esa zona hay perifericos y despues colocas un submapa donde haces el detalle que que cosa hay en las direcciones manejadas por el periferico

Todo esto es a gusto personal, en realidad no existe un modo correcto o incorrecto de hacer un mapa de memoria


----------

